# Newbie Turbo question



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I own a 2002 Altima with the 3.5l V6.

Twin turbo units would make the most sense for all out power, but what about a single turbo? Any real issues?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Issues? Like what?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't know... I really don't know what questions to ask. I'm thinking with my pocket book here. A single seems cheaper than duals. Unlimited funds would answer all my questions... 


I'll read up more, but with a V6 is a single even a possibility?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes, like the supra. there's benefits to both setups but the major benefit in your concern is the cheaper single setup!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

it would be easier to make two manis for two turbos for a V6 than it would be to make one mani for one turbo on the same engine. u can run both banks to one turbo though...for example the older ZX's had v6's with a single T3. u have to comprimise, a single turbo allows easier IC and exhaust piping and twins make the IC and exhaust piping a little harder.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Yeah, but if there are only 3 cylinders running each turbo, they will have to be pretty small. But if you run a single huge turbo, you will have more potential.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I own a 2002 Altima with the 3.5l V6.
> 
> Twin turbo units would make the most sense for all out power, but what about a single turbo? Any real issues? *


Twin turbos are often easier to package in a V-6 FR configuration car but for a FF, A big single is proably easier.

This is actualy good because a bigger turbo has higher efficiency. Smaller turbos have proportionaly more backside leakage on the compressor and turbine wheels because the clearances are nearly the same as the bigger wheeled larger turbos. This gives a big single the advantage.

In most cases a big single is only a little more laggy than two smaller turbos. If I was to turbo an Alty, it would probably be a big single.

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

example of a single big turbo on a maxima i came across the other day.
http://www.unclemax.net/ProjectTurbo.htm


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Mike you are a retard with your sig 

O


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> *Mike you are a retard with your sig
> 
> O *


Yo, why do are you a hater.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

a supercharger would be much more reliable


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *example of a single big turbo on a maxima i came across the other day.
> http://www.unclemax.net/ProjectTurbo.htm *


I missed this post.... EXACTLY what I'm thinking about.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> a supercharger would be much more reliable


how is a turbo less reliable when a supercharger is mechanically driven? it may be easier to "bolt on" a pre-fabbed supercharger kit.....but a turbo is more fun, to build and drive!



> I missed this post.... EXACTLY what I'm thinking about.


it would not be that difficult to fab their design, those 3 bolt flanges attach probably attach to the stock exhaust manifold, allowing for a simple turbo manifold design.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just a note on turbo maximas, if you guys wanna see a good example of a turbo-ed FF v-6.

Unclemax never actually finished his project if I remember right. There was a guy on the maximas.org who was successful in turboing the max and was selling the turbo kit for the 95-99. He had 2 different user names however, and the only one I remember is NigelCMF. He had a single turbo max pushing (I believe) about 350 on 12 psi with a T3/TO4. I don't believe he has a website, but you should look for the thread on maximas.org as it has a helluva lot of posts. 300+ last I checked a couple of months ago. Noting that, I believe a single turbo would be the most efficient way. I suggest talking to Nigel and seeking his opinions, as it would be greatly helpful. Thanx 4 listenin guys


----------

